# hoyt powerhawk / superhawk



## ncbowman (Jul 18, 2008)

does any have any info (good or bad ) on the hoyt powerhawk/superhawk thinkn of buyn one or the other


----------



## texas meatwhip (Dec 24, 2008)

shot both of them and both are great bows. the draw was too long for me on the powerhawk (easy fix) so i enjoyed the super hawk a little more but couldnt find anything bad to say about either one.


----------

